# SM Mall attack at EDSA



## JimnNila143 (Jul 23, 2013)

http://anc.yahoo.com/video/shooting-incident-reported-sm-north-120313573.html


----------



## JimnNila143 (Jul 23, 2013)

For all EXPATS living in the Philippines, during this time of year, people are getting very desperate. Whenever you venture out to an SM Mall, no matter where you live, take extra precautions and be extra careful


----------



## DrMark (Nov 6, 2013)

Why is an SM Mall of particular interest? What in particular should I be looking for? I am a tall white man... would I be a target, or a threat?

Mark


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

SM Mall was used as a general term to signify any crowded place I believe.

This was a store robbery, not a terrorist attack. I wouldn't let it change my lifestyle...and you're noticed if a short white guy too! Lol


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

cvgtpc1 said:


> SM Mall was used as a general term to signify any crowded place I believe.
> 
> This was a store robbery, not a terrorist attack. I wouldn't let it change my lifestyle...and you're noticed if a short white guy too! Lol


That's true and doesn't matter if we are green either! We are foreigners and as such we stick out like a sore thumb and to millions here we appear as a walking bank or money machine. There is little understanding by locals that most people from other countries usually don't own half of the world and have limited funds. They assume that if we can travel to the Philippines that we are rich. So as a result, all they see is $$$. the criminal element then tries every imaginable way to part us from their preconceived idea of our worth. Makes a good many of them a danger to us in malls or just about anywhere else.
Remember, this is a very poor 3rd world country and bad as it sounds, people will take advantage in order to survive...


----------



## russe7 (Dec 19, 2013)

We went to SM North when I take a vacation in Manila last week and thank GOD nothing happened to us similar to this one.


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

I'm more worried in a US mall than a PI mall....already how many shootings this year...


----------

